# Για τα τετράχρονα της Λεξιλογίας



## Lexilogists (Mar 1, 2012)

Όχι, δεν θα διοργανώσουμε συναυλία για τους μικρούς αναγνώστες του φόρουμ. Αλλά θέλουμε να σας θυμίσουμε ότι *την πρωταπριλιά* η Λεξιλογία συμπληρώνει *4 χρόνια* επίσημης παρουσίας στο διαδίκτυο. Τα γκρίζα χρόνια θέλουν να γιορτάζουμε σε κάθε ευκαιρία και, για τα τετράχρονά μας, σκεφτήκαμε να ζητήσουμε από τα περισσότερο αλλά και τα λιγότερο *ορεξάτα μέλη* της Λεξιλογίας να ετοιμάσουν ο καθένας από *ένα μικρό ή μεγάλο κείμενο* που θα ήθελαν να κάνουν δώρο στα εκατομμύρια* τους αναγνώστες της Λεξιλογίας (*δείτε το σε βάθος χρόνου). Μπορεί να είναι π.χ. μια μετάφραση, μια σύντομη ιστορία, ένα μικρό γλωσσικό ή τεχνικό ή ιστορικό δοκίμιο, ακόμα και ένα φρέσκο ανέκδοτο — *η πρόθεση μετράει*. Η προετοιμασία των θεμάτων θα γίνει με την αμέριστη *βοήθεια της διαχειριστικής ομάδας* (προγραμματισμός για να μην ετοιμάσετε κάτι που ετοιμάζει και κάποιος άλλος, τεχνική υποστήριξη, πηγές τεκμηρίωσης, προετοιμασία για την παρουσίαση των άρθρων). Αρκεί να επικοινωνήσετε με κάποιον από τους διαχειριστές.

Αφού ετοιμαστούν, τα θέματα αυτά θα δημοσιευτούν όλα ανήμερα στα γενέθλια του φόρουμ — κάτι σαν δώρα-έκπληξη όλων προς όλους μας. Σκεφτήκαμε ότι θέματα με ευρύτερο ενδιαφέρον μπορούν επίσης να συνθέσουν ένα PDF που θα στείλουμε και σε άλλους φίλους στο διαδίκτυο. Εμπρός λοιπόν, ανασκουμπωθείτε, *κατεβάστε εμπνεύσεις* από τώρα, δείξτε ότι είστε ζωντανό μέρος της μεγάλης παρέας μας. *Οι καιροί απαιτούν μεγάλες και γερές παρέες.*


----------



## Costas (Mar 1, 2012)

Lexilogists said:


> Τα γκρίζα χρόνια θέλουν να γιορτάζουμε σε κάθε ευκαιρία και, για τα τετράχρονά μας,


Ας ονομάσουμε λοιπόν τα τετράχρονα "γκρίζο ιωβηλαίο". :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2012)

Θέλετε να γράψετε κάτι αλλά διστάζετε; Ψάχνετε για κάποιο θέμα ελκυστικό; Επικοινωνήστε στο 800-555-LEXILOGIA ή, καλύτερα, με κάποιον από τη διαχειριστική ομάδα.

Οι προσφορές μέχρι στιγμής περιλαμβάνουν μεταφρασμένα δοκίμια, ποιήματα, άρθρα, βιντεάκια, ιστορικά ντοκουμέντα --κάθε ιδέα είναι ευπρόσδεκτη (και μπορεί να δουλευτεί κατάλληλα).

Μην φοβάστε, δεν δαγκώνει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2012)

Ζμπρωξ!

Τελευταία εβδομάδα προσφορών...

Εσείς θα αφήσετε ανεκμετάλλευτη την ευκαιρία να συνδέσετε το χρηστώνυμό σας με αυτή την επέτειο;


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Δέχομαι κραυγές αγωνίας από φίλους που θα ήθελαν, πώς το είπε ο δόκτωρ, «να συνδέσουν το χρηστώνυμό τους με την επέτειο». Κάποιοι ζητούν έμπνευση, άλλοι μοιράζονται το πρόβλημά τους με το χρόνο. Χαλαρώστε. Δεν ζητήσαμε το magnum opus σας (αν και μπορείτε να το ξεκινήσετε από τώρα για τη δέκατη επέτειο). Ακόμα και μια υποσημείωση στις ευχές σας θα αρκέσει. Ένα κομματάκι, δικό σας, παλιό, ξεχασμένο, ή και κάτι ξένο που διαβάσατε προχτές και σας άρεσε, και που θεωρείτε ότι θα πλουτίσει το υλικό που μαζεύεται εδώ μέσα. Ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές: είκοσι άνθρωποι αν γράψουν παραπάνω την Κυριακή της Πρωταπριλιάς δεν πρόκειται να προλάβουμε να τα διαβάσουμε όλα. Μπορεί *η συνεισφορά σας να είναι χρήσιμο υλικό για μια άλλη μέρα*. Κυρίως θα μας λέει ότι είστε εκεί, ότι χαίρεστε που είμαστε εδώ και ότι, όποτε μπορείτε, θα θέλατε να είστε πιο συχνά μαζί μας. Οι μέρες είναι δύσκολες και το παραμικρό δείγμα αλληλεγγύης γεμίζει τον άλλο θάρρος για να συνεχίσει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 28, 2012)

Πώς πάει το σύστημα; Το στέλνουμε στους διαχειριστές από πριν, ή το ποστάρουμε μόνοι μας εκείνη την ημέρα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2012)

Καλύτερα σε συνεννόηση με τους διαχειριστές (στην ηλεδιεύθυνση που σου έστειλα), καθώς προσπαθούμε να το διαχειριστούμε όσο μας επιτρέπει ο δραματικά περιορισμένος χρόνος μας.

Αλλά δεχόμαστε και εκπλήξεις. Προτείνουμε να κάνετε το «δωράκι» σας ανοίγοντας νήμα σε όποιο φόρουμ θέλετε, αρκεί να φροντίσετε να πάρει την ημερομηνία 1η Απριλίου (για το συμβολικό του πράγματος). Εκεί μέσα μπορείτε να καταθέσετε μέχρι και την πρόθεσή σας να καταθέσετε κάτι, έστω κι αν αυτό δεν θα γίνει μέσα στο 24ωρο. Ήδη σκεφτόμαστε να μην ανέβουν όλα το ίδιο 24ωρο, αλλά να έχουν τη σημαδιακή ημερομηνία. 

Έτσι τα εκατομμύρια οι αναγνώστες (του μέλλοντος) θα μπορούν να εντοπίσουν αμέσως τα δώρα της ιστορικής ημέρας: από την ημερομηνία και από την ούγια.


----------

